# Schwinn 1934? tank bicycle



## ChristopherMax (Jun 7, 2010)

I am trying to ID a bike that I inherited with my aunt's passing. I think it is a Schwinn, has the sweetheart spocket and skip tooth chain. Number stamped on frame is T 25227. It looks a lot like a Motorbike with still intact battery holder inside the case and a hole where the horn button was. It has the original globe light on the fender with a wire going to it from the tank. The crank is marked:
 SW 14 60. It was burgundy with the attached decals on the tank and forks Thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 7, 2010)

bike picks?   mark


----------



## ChristopherMax (Jun 8, 2010)

I have already taken it apart to start the restoration project. I will search for some similar bikes. Would pictures of the parts help? Thanks for the reply. I will post ASAP.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 8, 2010)

A picture of the tank would be helpful.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 8, 2010)

The same dart pattern has turned up recently on a Colson Aristocrat and a Dayton Safety Streamline...mere coincidence? Runic encryption? A case for intelligent design?


----------



## ChristopherMax (Jun 8, 2010)

*1930's Schwinn?*

I have attached pictures of the tank, handlebars and forks


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 8, 2010)

Fork dart is alternative scheme for C models, BC models, and 3rd party retailers.  Tank is '35 - '36 Schwinn.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 8, 2010)

What you have there is a 1935 or 1936 Schwinn Motorbike. It likely started out as a BF Goodrich model. I'm attaching some pics of an original paint BF Goodrich Motorbike that belongs to one of the forum members here.


----------



## ChristopherMax (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, tanks for the help. The picture looks exactly like the bike before I took it apart. (even the same color) I do have the original light that mounted on the front fender too. Even the glass is intact. I am missing the right chain guard. I bought a "feather" type chain guard for it, but now I think that is too late of a time for this bike. I need the "hocky stick" type I think. Any ideas on where to get one?


----------



## ChristopherMax (Jun 8, 2010)

*Light from Schwinn*

Here is the light that was on the bike. I guess I need to get a rack for it as well. Are they hard to find?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 8, 2010)

The Delta Silveray fender light appears to be in great condition. You are correct you will need a hockey stick chainguard but be careful because there is a specific hockey stick for Schwinn. The guard in the picture on top is a Monark Silverking hockey stick. The major difference is the way the top rolls over on the Schwinn guard. 

In regards to a guard and rack. The buy and sell section on the cabe is great to post wanted ads. The auction site works well also. I will have a pre-war Schwinn 6 hole rack available for sale in about 1 week but 1 person has first right of refusal then I can pass it along.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 8, 2010)

markivpedalpusher said:


> ....be careful because there is a specific hockey stick for Schwinn. The guard in the picture on top is a Monark Silverking hockey stick. The major difference is the way the top rolls over on the Schwinn guard.




Ahh, I learned something new today!! I'd often wondered about that! I have a 39ish Roadmaster and a 40ish CWC Hawthorne that both have that style guard. I wonder if that's different too?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a good question I still haven't climbed out of my Schwinn box LOL


----------



## ChristopherMax (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark, Let me know if it is not sold. I would prefer to do my shopping on the cabe. I will have a feather type chain guard in great shape for sale since I can't use it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds good shoot me an e-mail when you have time there may be some more parts available from the same bike.


----------

